# 87 5000 cs Turbo / 8X' 5000 turbo diesel tranny compatability



## martinlatimer (Apr 8, 2004)

i recently recieved a 5000 CS Turbo with a bad tranny for about $150 . originally i was going to rebuild the engine and do a turbo swap into my 4000 Q. 
my feelings now are that i should try to fix up the 5k and use it as a summer car. 
there is a junkyard near here where as luck would have it has a 5k TD that i believe to have a good transmission.
QUESTION: will a transmission for a 5k turbo diesel bolt up and run in a 87 5k CS Turbo ?


----------



## danfromsyr (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: 87 5000 cs Turbo / 8X' 5000 turbo diesel tranny compatability (martinlatimer)*

it should. 
and theres some of us rare breeds who would like that Audi 5cyl TD for 
shame MN is so far from upstate NY.. 
would push my syncro along pretty good compared to a 1.6 4cyl td


----------



## wundamike (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: 87 5000 cs Turbo / 8X' 5000 turbo diesel tranny compatability (martinlatimer)*

I'm looking for a diesel audi engine and would swap a trans for it.Is yours a Quattro?The diff ratios vary somewhat.Mike


----------

